
Phil Mickelson to pay SEC for profit he made on inside stock tip - nodesocket
http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/19/news/companies/phil-mickelson-sec-insider-trading/index.html
======
nodesocket
Call me a cynic, but I have to believe this goes on all the time. Friends
talk. Employees of public companies talk at bars about what they are working
on. Being successful in the stock market is all about news/information and how
fast you can get it.

In terms of what Phil did, why isn't this illegal? He knew the information he
got was inside... He acted on the information... He made money, yet he get's
no real punishment... "I promise I won't do that again."

